# Discount stores



## mutsugo

Hi! 

What are the names of popular discount stores in New Zealand like Walmart in US or Kmart in Australia? I need to get medical scrubs soon after I get to Auckland.

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83

mutsugo said:


> Hi!
> 
> What are the names of popular discount stores in New Zealand like Walmart in US or Kmart in Australia? I need to get medical scrubs soon after I get to Auckland.
> 
> Thanks!


We have Kmart, or how about The Warehouse?
Not sure they sell medical scrubs though.


----------



## bdl123

mutsugo said:


> Hi!
> 
> What are the names of popular discount stores in New Zealand like Walmart in US or Kmart in Australia? I need to get medical scrubs soon after I get to Auckland.
> 
> Thanks!


Can I ask why you would need to purchase medical scrubs yourself. If its for work are they not supplied for you?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kiwiemma

I don't think I've ever seen scrubs at the warehouse, but a quick google search shows a couple of medial uniform suppliers in Auckland.


----------



## mutsugo

Thanks for your reply! Do you know whwre you can get medical scrubs in Auckland? Do they actually call it "scrubs" there?



topcat83 said:


> We have Kmart, or how about The Warehouse?
> Not sure they sell medical scrubs though.


----------



## topcat83

mutsugo said:


> Thanks for your reply! Do you know whwre you can get medical scrubs in Auckland? Do they actually call it "scrubs" there?


I'd be asking the same question as bdl123 - why do you need to buy them? Won't your employers be providing them? That's probably the reason why no-one can answer - no-one has had to buy them themselves!


----------



## mutsugo

Not in US. Maybe some places may give you one pair or something but one pair is never enough. Dont know about situations in nz.





topcat83 said:


> I'd be asking the same question as bdl123 - why do you need to buy them? Won't your employers be providing them? That's probably the reason why no-one can answer - no-one has had to buy them themselves!


----------



## kiwiemma

You should check with your employer, but I know loads of doctors, and some nurses, and none of them has ever bought their own scrubs that I'm aware of. 

But like I said above, just google medical scrubs and Auckland and you'll find a couple of suppliers immediately.


----------



## lisamct

If your working for a DHB (as well as most private companies) scrubs are provided at your work place, usually just in a big pile in the changing rooms for you to help yourself. Most places have a 'no scrubs outside the workplace' rule so its a get changed when you get to work and then throw them in the hospital laundry when your shift is done kind of thing.
Otherwise, as has been said already, there are a few medical supplier that sell scrubs but they wont be cheap.


----------



## epicgb

Yep you dont have to buy scrubs you get as many new pairs as you like everyday!


----------

